Ask HN: What if family issues could be turned into Jira tickets? - ogou
======
kleer001
I like the keeping historical records part. But an important part of being in
a family is face to face problem solving. Then again it might allow family
members with little voices to be heard instead of being stepped over.

------
ogou
I was also thinking about onboarding, lol. New family members would be
encouraged to look over old tickets to help with the legacy problems that will
likely never be fixed.

------
verdverm
Jira might fit well with all its "issues" and such, (sorry being cheeky :)

Another, more light weight platform would probably make the family like it
better.

------
erikbrodch
I actually thought about Trello for family issues. With two kids it feels like
managing a startup. Did you mean something in that nature?

------
thedevindevops
Can you imagine the backlog?

